# Country Bumpkins Whimsical kidded at Dollys Acre!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Will get pics ASAP but just wanted to announce that Whimsey gave me QUADS!!!


2 VERY tiny doelings who are currently inside with me and 2 average sized kids... 1 buck and 1 doe.... total of 3 does 1 buck and all are Black with random white 
The tiniest was born bent in half...literally, with her spine first and try as I could, I was not able to turn her...I thought for sure I'd kill her as Whimsey pushed and I pulled. Baby actually was breathing once her face was cleared!
Second baby was just a bit taller but still tiny, I thought she was dead...no moving at all til I wiped her face and swung her...the first kid was weak, shoved her in my shirt as I attended the 2nd...then the 3rd then the 4th.
Even though the second teeny girl was the first up to nurse, she was getting pushed aside by the bigger 2...so she's in a large box with her sister on my dining room table... 1st tiny baby spent a good 1/2 hour inside my hubbys shirt in front of the heater while I attended to Whimsey...got bigger babies dry and sweaters on and watched as they ate and milked 6oz of colostrum from Whimsey....teeny baby was wanting to eat when I came back in with her sister...she was trying to nurse my hubbys ear! She took 2oz and the second girl took 2 oz as well even though she did nurse from mom.
Both are currently asleep, Whimsey passed the afterbirth and is being attentive to the 2 she has with her.
My kidding season is done for this year.
Total from 2 does : 3 bucks and 4 doelings/same sire


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what a way to go! Guess it's good the one sideways was real small, a blessing in diguise.
Can hardly wait to see them, congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see them! Congrats on the quads!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww! Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats x4!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you are done already? Nice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I only freshen as many does as I can milk comfortably... normally only 3 but this year Penny didn't settle so it's just Binkey and Whimsey  I was too involved with getting kids dry and nursing to take any pics but heres one of the 2 littlest together. Smaller one weighs 1lb 4oz and the other 1lb 6oz


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats  Cant wait to see pictures !
Glad everybody is doing well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh WOW , so tiny !! But they are adorable 
Such sweet little teeny weeny babies , lol.
There's some good names for them , lol
I guess we were posting the same time , so omit the above 
picture request , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh so cute and tiny!! Congrats again!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh I didnt know she had already had them when I replied to you on facebook. Congrats on the doelings, glad everyone is doing great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Absolutely adorable! ! Congratulations on all four of your new arrivals


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Like I said on FB they are adorable! I hope the little ones do great for you, sounds like the two bigger ones are doing well with mom. That little runt is just pulling heartstrings!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

oh i need one of those lol..so gorgeous..


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the babies. Delivering a kid sideways had to be stressful for you and the doe. I guess she knew she had to make things wider for her larger siblings


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Awww, Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Well worth the wait


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

crocee said:


> Congrats on the babies. Delivering a kid sideways had to be stressful for you and the doe. I guess she knew she had to make things wider for her larger siblings


 Believe me... It was not easy, I tried to get this 1st baby turned enough to get the head in the right direction but there was no room to maneuver enough so I tried to hook my finger at it's hip to get the rear legs up...no go, I had already been in her a good 10 minutes and knew this kid had to come out soon....as tiny as she was, I got scared when I felt those ribs as mom pushed as I withdrew my hand but kept my fingers hooked around the kid and delivered her with her literally bent in half...I truly thought that I broke her ribs. This baby is the smallest I've ever seen, head is just a tad bigger than a golf ball but she's a spunky little thing....had she not been so small, the outcome would have been much different.

After a great deal of thought and as well as the 2 little doelings had done during their first day, I decided to place them back with mom and siblings...they got nuzzled by mom and went directly to her udder and got acquanted with brother and sister. I have never used a heat lamp but do have one that I use with a regular 60 watt bulb for light in the shed...I replaced the bulb with a 90 watt one and have it anchored in the stall corner. All 4 babies snuggle under it and the littles were up dancing around at 10 when I went to bed everyone down, they are nursing well too...nice round baby bellies 
I'll be checking weights every 2 days to ensure they are getting enough and will supplement with a bottle if they need it, the temp is to be in the teens the next couple nights and because these 2 girls are so small is the only reason why they have a light...I just hope it's enough, they are active and eating so I should consider them hardy enough to keep warm.

I'll post some pics when I can.... in the meantime, there's a pic of the newest family on my New Arrivals page on my website www.dollysacre.com 2 of the doelings appear to be polled


----------

